# Difference between philosophy and theology



## cih1355 (Feb 13, 2008)

What is the difference between philosophy and theology?


----------



## Civbert (Feb 13, 2008)

They overlap in their consequences. The only difference is that theology is a philosophy that considers God, whereas philosophy may or may not consider God. Certainly, all theology (and the same is true for all science) presumes some sort of philosophical foundation or presuppositions.


----------



## JohnTombes (Feb 13, 2008)

Before the 'Endarkenment,' Theology was the queen of the sciences and philosophy her handmaid. Philosophy, gave means to understand through the trivium of grammar, rhetoric & logic--to understand, present and explain ultimate reality in an understandable manner.

A good grasp of the history of philosophy and its relationship to Christian theology is invaluable in academia today.

Mike


----------

